# Bond Tiny Tim?



## Robin1 (Nov 30, 2007)

We all know that Bond Tiny Tim was a dwarf. How far back in the pedigree do he have to be before you don't worry so much? I have a Bond Dynamo son out of an Orion daughter and he has never produced a dwarf for me and can only assume he didn't for his previous owner.

Thank You,

Robin


----------



## Arion Mgmt (Nov 30, 2007)

It does not matter anymore. Can you stand up and say 100% that every bit of all of your horses pedigrees are true and accurate to the founding generations???, if they even go back seven or eight generations. There were many things done years ago, I trust newer pedigrees with DNA and PQ on them that they are accurate for the recent generations but I really do not take much from old pedigrees in the sense that they are all 100% accurate. I use that as "general" info when I do pedigree work on my samples as possible ties but I cannot use that as true and accurate info to base any opinions on. Again, individual horses that are non-carriers can easily exist from pedigrees of known dwarfs. 25% of all the foals born to two carriers of a specific type will be genetically normal and never produce a dwarf of the same type, because that 25% did not inherit the defective gene from either parent.

John


----------

